# Army DEU tunic



## RocketRichard (30 Jul 2016)

I've recently re enrolled and was issued all pieces of my DEU except for my tunic. Is there a shortage of tunics in the system?

Will dig through all my old stuff and see if I can find my old tunic from the early 90's...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MilEME09 (30 Jul 2016)

RocketRichard said:
			
		

> I've recently re enrolled and was issued all pieces of my DEU except for my tunic. Is there a shortage of tunics in the system?
> 
> Will dig through all my old stuff and see if I can find my old tunic from the early 90's...
> 
> ...



If you are rejoining you should still have your old tunic which explain why you didn't get issued a new one. Best way to go is just order a new one from logistk


----------



## medicineman (30 Jul 2016)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> If you are rejoining you should still have your old tunic which explain why you didn't get issued a new one. Best way to go is just order a new one from logistk



Odds are that, if he's like many of us, his tunic from the early 90's doesn't fit that well now...just saying.

MM


----------



## MJP (30 Jul 2016)

The "system" doesn't stock them.  Logistikunicorp must have been short that size at that time.  They are pretty quick getting shortages in.


----------



## MilEME09 (30 Jul 2016)

MJP said:
			
		

> The "system" doesn't stock them.  Logistikunicorp must have been short that size at that time.  They are pretty quick getting shortages in.



it's the only thing quick in our supply system, usually I see them solve shortages within a week


----------



## RocketRichard (30 Jul 2016)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Odds are that, if he's like many of us, his tunic from the early 90's doesn't fit that well now...just saying.
> 
> MM


Bang on MM bang on. 

Will attempt to squeeze into old tunic. If I can't, hope to get a tunic issued by October. 
PS initial kit issue was ordered on May 8th... 
PPS 
I'm  a pretty regular size


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketRichard (30 Jul 2016)

MJP said:
			
		

> The "system" doesn't stock them.  Logistikunicorp must have been short that size at that time.  They are pretty quick getting shortages in.


Thanks MJP. Getting used to the 'new' to me CAF. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

